# Anyone ever had to repair Belgian block curb?



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a customer that had a plow truck knocked loose some of her Belgian block curb. There are 23 loose blocks in 6 sections. He never bothered to repair the damage and is now also her ex landscaper.

She asked me to repair them. Any one have an idea how long it would take you to do this job.

I have the ability to do the repairs but not the knowledge to know how long it would take an experienced mason to give an estimate.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

By "Belgian Block" are you referring to a paver border ? Items are refefered to as different common names in different areas. If you know how to fix it just do it Time & Materials, which would be best because you don't know if anything else got messed up.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Pictures?? Ditto on what RLM said. T & M all the way


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

$10-$12 a linear foot. Shouldn't take long at all.


----------

